# Rub Proportions



## chunkymonkey (Jun 6, 2017)

There are usually "guidelines" for building a great rub. Use Kosher Salt, coarse pepper, balance sweet and tangy flavors, spice ect.

What do you all think is a good "General rule" (LOL, rules in BBQ....bwahahaha
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






)  for a rub?


----------



## daveomak (Jun 6, 2017)

Somebody has figured out the "ratios" for a starting point for spice additions....













Spice conversion 001.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jun 6, 2017


















Spice Usage guidelines.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jun 6, 2017


----------



## chunkymonkey (Jun 6, 2017)

Wow, thats fantastic. Where is this from?


----------



## daveomak (Jun 6, 2017)

Home production of quality meats and sausage...


----------



## daveomak (Jun 6, 2017)

51MquXtVR4L__AA160_.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jun 6, 2017


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 6, 2017)

chunkymonkey said:


> There are usually "guidelines" for building a great rub. Use Kosher Salt, coarse pepper, balance sweet and tangy flavors, spice ect.
> 
> What do you all think is a good "General rule" (LOL, rules in BBQ....bwahahaha
> 
> ...


Generally the "rule" is this for dry rubs, 8-3-1-1-1. In other words 8 parts of the main ingredient, usually salt or sugar, 3 parts of the second ingredient and 1 part of each of the rest. However this is a general guide and not necessarily to everyone's taste, For instance, my butt rub is 6 parts turbinado sugar, 3 parts chili powder, 1 part granulated garlic, 1 part black pepper, and enough habanero powder to give the bark a nice hot bite.


----------



## tallbm (Jun 7, 2017)

I don't really feel I have ever made a "rub" but I have done a ton of meat "seasoning".  If not doing just Salt and Pepper, you cannot seem to go wrong with a base of Salt, Pepper, Onion, and Garlic (SPOG).

Start with SPOG:

If you want Italian you add Thyme, Oregano, and Basil.

If you want Mexican you add Chili Powder, Paprika, and Cumin

If you want great steak/chop/chicken on the grill add a little Cayenne pepper for flavor not heat

If you want Cajun add Paprika, Cayenne, Thyme, and Oregano

If you want BBQ you add Paprika, Cayenne, and Brown Sugar

You get the idea, it all starts with SPOG and then you go from there :)


----------



## chunkymonkey (Jun 7, 2017)

That seems to follow the few rub recipes Ive found, with that


> for everyones taste


aspect you mentioned, CliffCarter.

TallBM Sounds reasonable. I appreciate everyones suggestions. Im working on my base rub now, trying to get it to a place where it can be "bumped" in different directions. For example, my inlaws are sensitive to spicy/peppery foods. So the base is fairly neutral, I can add extras to adjust.


----------



## shyzabrau (Jun 7, 2017)

I always start with brown sugar, black pepper, paprika (smoked or regular or hot - depending on what I'm using it with), onion powder and garlic powder. I never measure, though, so I can't help you. Then depending on what I want, I'll add cumin or coriander (love it with pork) or ginger or turmeric (for a bright yellow color!) or allspice (for a Jamacian character). Maybe add some dried herbs like rubbed sage (great with chicken) or rosemary (also great with chicken) or thyme or oregano or basil. (Use a spice grinder or mortar and pestle if needed.) Then I'll kick it up with a variety of peppers - adjusting the heat for the meat and eaters. I'll taste as I blend to make sure that I have a good blend and the character that I want.

I add salt last if I add it at all. Sometimes it is better to apply the salt individually then you can add the rub at different points in the process without oversalting. (Which is why I never buy seasoned salt or commercial rubs.)


----------

